# Benelli Super Nova



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I got the go ahead from the wife to start saving my pennies for a waterfowling shotgun, and since I have been looking around for a good gun, at a decent price. I noticed the Super Nova, and wondered what opinions are out there. Thoughts?


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent gun for the price in a pump shotgun.
I bought the benelli SBE II. It should last me the next 20 years of hunting considering the Browning BPS lasted me my first 18+ years of hunting.
Of course the SBE II is about $1000 more than the Nova, but the quality is the same.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a Benelli Nova. It is my favorite for hunting. I love the fact that I can field strip it easy (been swimming a few times). Bag for the buck I don't think you can beat it. On the super nova (I had no idea there was another) I have not heard much.

Save, save, and good luck.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I had a supernova, had being the operative term. 

The gun had a nasty habit ejecting shells out the bottom of the loader when trying to cycle a new shell into the chamber, it was heavier than the auto loader I purchased to replace it and the barrel finish began to pit with rust.

The final undoing of the gun was the fact that I grew up shooting brownings, currently shot a browning for clays and just couldn't hit anything with the benelli.

For the money and considering the comparison to the other pumps out there it's a good gun, just try to shoot one before you buy it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Good suggestions. I need to pick one up and feel it before I make a decision, but I was just curious. Is the comfort tech stock worth it? I know the Benelli autos are inertia driven, so that soaks up a lot of recoil, but I have only heard good things about it, no negative. I figure someone has to have had a bad experience, so I'd like to hear it. I have a BPS right now, and love it to death, but because it has a wood stock and bluing, I don't want to ruin it out in the marsh, and on rainy days hunting other things.

Buggz- do you think the corrosion and cycling problems were just a fluke? 

What about the Mossberg 835 Ultimag? Does anyone have experience here?

-OR- Should I stick with Browning and drop a bit more to get the camo finish Stalker?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I have an 835 also and I would take the regular Nova hands down over the 835. The 835 has a problem with winchester 3 1/2". It is like the brass is thinner and expands enough to cause a ejection problem. The Nova is easier to take care of after a harsh duck hunt.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The corrosion issue wasn't a fluke. Some guns are less prone to moisture damage than others, a gun that was designed for duck hunting SHOULD be one of those guns. Perhaps soaking it in oil could have prevented the issue, but other guns I own don't require the same treatment.

The live shell ejection issue is not unique to my gun, apparently it is wide spread (google it).


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> I have a BPS right now, and love it to death, but because it has a wood stock and bluing, I don't want to ruin it out in the marsh, and on rainy days hunting other things.


My same thoughts with my BPS two years ago when I bought the camoclad Nova. I didn't care for the feel of the Supernova.

As for the corrosion problem on the Benelli/Beretta guns, to me it is a very big problem on the matte finish guns. I have not had any problem with rust on my camoclad and it has seen some very nasty days.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So would it be wise to spend the extra money and get a BPS stalker, seeing as I love that gun already?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I had a supernova, had being the operative term.
> 
> The gun had a nasty habit ejecting shells out the bottom of the loader when trying to cycle a new shell into the chamber, it was heavier than the auto loader I purchased to replace it and the barrel finish began to pit with rust.
> 
> ...


 my 5 year old nova started doing that and so i gave Benelli a call. needless to say the guy i talked to had never heard of this problem before and 2 days later i had a new trigger assembly free of charge. it fixed the problem


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Duurty1 said:


> my 5 year old nova started doing that and so i gave Benelli a call. needless to say the guy i talked to had never heard of this problem before and 2 days later i had a new trigger assembly free of charge. it fixed the problem


The guy is either new or a liar.

Here is but a few of 30+ pages of results when googling the issue.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=199
http://www.flocknockers.com/archive/ind ... 20152.html
http://www.realtree.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1299

The issue is out there, but they seem to be willing to fix it.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

For the price you can't beat the SuperNova. I bought one for my wife last year to turkey hunt with. You can easily pack and shoot the gun all day and not get tired. I like how the barrell is not really heavy. It is a really easy gun to steady and hold.
Cory


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

My supernova that I got is pretty sweet love the pump action.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I like my nova! I think you may be confused. :? There is a button on the bottom of the fore arm ( pump action ) that allows you to eject a shell out the bottom when pushed so you can put a heavier load in. So you can switch up from duck's to geese for instance.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm aware there is a magazine lockout, pushing that button holds the rounds in the magazine. That is NOT what was happening, and not the problem that I was talking about.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry I guess you can figure it out yourself!! :roll:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i sot one today and i will tell you that it will be my next gun purchase. my nova is black so now i need a camo supernova


----------



## chinookfishrman (Aug 18, 2008)

I have both the Nova and a Super Nova. Put alot of rounds through both without experiencing any problems. Only three words I can add are bang...bang...bang


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a Nova two seasons ago...loved it but wanted an auto....bought a Browning Gold.....half way through the season last year I sold the Browning and went back to the Nova. I have not had one seconds problems with my Nova. The BPS is a good gun two but go to the store and ask to disassemble both guns side by side.......one will take much much longer....and it won't be the Nova.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm bumping this so I can ask another question. 

If the ComforTech system is the only big difference between the Nova and the Supernova, is it worth the extra money? 

If not, would I be better off getting an 870 instead of the Nova?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Chaser said:


> would I be better off getting an 870 instead of the Nova?


I think the 870 vs Nova choice comes down to fit. The Nova fits me much batter than the 870, so that's what I shoot.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I ended up getting the Benelli Super Nova. So my next question is this: For you guys who shoot Benellis- How well do the choke tubes that came with it pattern? Any recommendations for an aftermarket choke tube that will pattern steel well?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

the choke tubes that came with my benelli pattern better than anyother tube i have used but that is just my gun. You need to go out and pattern your gun with the shells you are gonna shoot and see if the factory chokes pattern well. i have a buddy who shoots a benelli and his factory chokes throw a crappy pattern. hope this helps


----------

